# Cannot STAND this horse!



## BlueHoney5775 (Sep 26, 2013)

And don't get me wrong, I like Patty, she's actually a sweet mare. I just can't stand my poor Honey gettting pushed around for no reason!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Everybody felt that way about "Tyke", my really good herd leader after he left the place he used to live. It's just how horses are. As long as the herd leader, the one you "hate", doesn't try to kill the other members of the herd, you just live with it and stop anthropomorphizing!! It makes the other horses feel secure to have a settled pecking order.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

It's all natural herd behavior. The horse is not being mean to your horse, she is just reminding her of her place as lower in the herd. When she bit your horse last night, she was making sure that the lower horse (yours) did not get food or other attention without her getting it first. 

Unless a horse is really being hurt, they merely have to work out their differences. If your horse is new to the herd, it will take some time to adjust. The one thing I will not stand for, however, is herd behavior near me when I am in the pasture with them. I would have chased the other mare off, not to protect mine, but because she is showing _me_ disrespect by trying to dictate who I will give attention too.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

There was a MFT gelding at my old barn that everyone hated. He was pushy, food aggressive (if you walked by his stall, especially if it was feeding time, he'd charge you and actually run into the fence), territorial, and just a mean little ******. The few times Aires was turned out with him, he had my big ol' boy (who is naturally a herd leader) pinned in a corner and wouldn't let him out. When I would go to get Aires out of turnout, Monsoon not only chased Aires away from me (very aggressively), but also would not let me anywhere near Aires and was charging me down with pinned ears any time I took one step away from the gate. I'd finally had enough of that little horse's attitude and went back up to the barn to grab my lunge whip. The second he came at me (which was as soon as I walked through the gate), I snapped that whip out and cracked him with it. He stopped dead in his tracks and looked at me like "What the...?!" He came at me again as I took at step toward Aires and he got cracked with the whip again. After the third or fourth time he got cracked with that whip, he knew I wasn't going to back off and wasn't going to take any nonsense, so he retreated to a far corner of the turnout and stood there snaking his head, pinning his ears, and snorting. I don't think a human had ever put him in his place before (all his owner did was come out, slap his tack on [including a big ol' spade bit and she didn't have very soft hands at all], ride him, then put him away).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

That dominant mare is thinking you have goodies and she's wanting them and not about to share. It is common for a more dominant horse to move another off it's spot. I'd hold a lunge whip thro the fence and slowly wave it side to side as the mare approaches. She may walk into it and get a smack but she'll move away and stay away as long as the whip is moving.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

When you're in the pasture, you are herd leader. She's not allowed to disrespect you. If this mare tries to run off your mare, go out with a lead rope and pop her with it if she tries to get near her. After a few tries, I'm sure she won't try it again. 
Other than that, as long as your mare isn't getting bit up/injured out there with her, she'll be fine. I don't think that a horse will just mercilessly pick on another one for no reason . Anyway, she's moving out soon anyway, so problem solved!


----------



## BlueHoney5775 (Sep 26, 2013)

faiza425 said:


> When you're in the pasture, you are herd leader. She's not allowed to disrespect you. If this mare tries to run off your mare, go out with a lead rope and pop her with it if she tries to get near her. After a few tries, I'm sure she won't try it again.
> Other than that, as long as your mare isn't getting bit up/injured out there with her, she'll be fine. I don't think that a horse will just mercilessly pick on another one for no reason . Anyway, she's moving out soon anyway, so problem solved!


I think my horse is fine, I just am sick of this horse who is not truly dominant ( her owner tells me she has always been bottom mare with 3 or more horses.)not letting me near my horse. I have always sent her off away from me, with a lead rope or throwing my hands. She isn't head mare, just a kinda dumb, young horse who thinks she has to have it all. Really when there are no people around, everything is okay, so I get ticked at this horse who is rude when I'm there. And thank you for not being a jerk!!


----------



## BlueHoney5775 (Sep 26, 2013)

The main thing that bothers me is that my horse is not a pushover. She has always been very dominant, and has been boss mare is several situations.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Alot better then this appy I used to board next to. He would lunge over the side of the stall and try to attack people and horses. My mare got so fed up she busted the wall between them down and beat the crap out of him (he could reach into her stall and try to maul her). NO ONE not even his owner felt bad for him. I will say now my mare is NOT a dominant mare, she lets minis push her around and I have had a horse bite her while I was grooming her and she just pinned her ears but did not kick or even try to. So for her to snap that bad... Yeah people would take lunge lines and send their horses at a trot past him before running past him just not to get bit. Some people would take a whip with them to hit him if he tried to bite. (this horse is messed up in the head seriously). SOOOOOO glad I don't deal with him anymore.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

BlueHoney5775 said:


> I think my horse is fine, I just am sick of this horse who is not truly dominant ( her owner tells me she has always been bottom mare with 3 or more horses.)not letting me near my horse. I have always sent her off away from me, with a lead rope or throwing my hands. She isn't head mare, just a kinda dumb, young horse who thinks she has to have it all. Really when there are no people around, everything is okay, so I get ticked at this horse who is rude when I'm there. And thank you for not being a jerk!!


No horse is rude and you do not have a clue about her thoughts ( thinks she has to have it all]}
She is simply asserting her position in the herd. Natural instinctive behavior.
Ascribing human traits to animals does not explain their behavior and does neither the horse or the human any good. Shalom


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> No horse is rude


I beg to differ, horses can be rude. In the dictionary the word "rude" has a few definitions. 


> dictionary.com
> without culture, learning, or refinement: rude, illiterate peasants.
> 
> rough in manners or behavior; unmannerly; uncouth.
> ...


I know many horses that fit this, on in particular is a certain half draft yearling (he'll be 2 in spring) that my horse is regularly turned out with. He is constantly in your face. My horse is easy to catch but I can't catch him because the yearling is always pushing himself between us and even tries to put his head in my horses halter. He's always pushing me and knocking me around wanting my attention. Even if I give him attention it's never enough. He rushes at my horse when I'm trying to lead him, chews his mane, tail and blankets. Even if I just try to take a picture of my horse, yearling has to push in front of my horse just as I'm clicking the shutter, it never fails.

This is a little guy that is in need of manners...no manners=rude.

I feel for the OP!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

There is nothing going on with those two horses that is not instinctive behavior. Survival of the fittest. Period.
The mare is being aggressive to put the other mare in her rightful place in the herd. Trying to imagine another reason is ridiculous.
Corporal has already mentioned what the proper term is anthromorphizing. l
Look that definition up cinnywhinny. It certainly fits what the Op and you are doing. Shalom


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

In many species, including humans there are instinctive behaviors. That doesn't mean that they are rude. Any human and animal needs to be taught MANNERS to be good citizens. It is natural for us to fart, belch, etc. Children interupt, yell indoors etc. These things are naturally in is, but that doesn't mean that it isn't rude to do them. It's called manners. Stabled horses need to be taught manners and usually are. We don't let our dogs rip up our furniture and clothing just because it's their instinct to do so, do we? Just like it seems to be YOUR instinct to criticize us and argue with our comments about horses that need to have better manners because of where they are homed.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that we are having a discussion on semantics. What does rude mean? To me, a rude horse is one that tries to dominate over humans. Once a horse is allowed to get away with this, it can progress. The horse can become extremely dangerous. 

Call it rude. Call it instinctive behavior. We are trying to teach horses to go against their instincts; otherwise, there is no way that we can handle them. They become dangerous, wild animals.


----------



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

I feel your pain. I have 2 thoroughbreds that were being pasture boarded with 6 other horses. They are bottom of the herd and do not have a single mean bone in their body. Unfortunately because they are so calm and submissive, they are just beaten on. They both are covered in marks and missing chunks of hair all over. I finally had to pay to have them moved to a dry lot so they could be alone. Now they are alone and neither one of them have a mark on them. Sometimes I love having such submissive horses, but other times it makes me so sad.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I had a horse stalled next to my TB mare years ago, who was quite mean. I even put hotwire up so he couldn't reach into where she eats. Unfortunately her gate was right next to his stall, so he's lunge and bite her every time I took her out or put her away. Of course the owner thought the horse was a saint. Got so bad, that my tb actually punctured her hip bolting into the stall one day when he tried going after her again. 

Had my Arab in several different pastures, and she was fine in the first two, but the last one, the TB mare who was the lead mare, would bite the crap out of my mare, leaving really large nasty bloody wounds on her body. My mare wasn't very dominant, but was quite quick, and had only ended up with the occasional bite mark (that I could see anyways), in the first two pastures, but every single day I came out, she had a new bite wound from this mare. It was annoying because they were so visible, and the owner didn't believe her horse bit other horses. Then a new young Quarter Horse got added to the herd, and the other horses started getting their tails chewed. Now, understanding herd dynamics, my mare being on the BOTTOM of the pecking order, none of the other horses are going to stand around and let her chew their tails, nor will she being the least dominant horse, want to get that close to the lead horse to do that. Yet, the bo (and owner of the TB) blamed my horse (who'd been in the pasture without incident for a couple months at that point), like a) I could do anything about it if it was, and b) like the low man on the totem pole would ever try that. I wasn't paying board, I was working it off, and we'd already kind of had a falling out, so of course she didn't want to blame the paying clients horse. Of course right after my horse left, they moved the Quarter Horse into the barn. I understood putting my mare in pasture, that she'd get the occasional bite, they are horses after all, but when the owner thinks their horse is so sweet, and would never do that, that's what gets on my nerves the most. Glad I don't have to deal with that person anymore.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Sounds like normal herd behavior to me.

If this horse walked up and bit you, that would be rude.
If she walks up and bites your horse to move her out of the way, that is herd behavior.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Heh, horses can totally be rude xD


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

I feel your pain. For a while Shakira lived with a Chunky Chestnut (from here on referred to as CC) who was a bully. Everyone kept telling md it was "normal behavior" but he would beat her up when I went to catch her, beat her up when I turned her out. Pin his ears when I rode past and kick her if I dared praise her inhis company. It got worse, when I went tofetch her Iin he started to block me, pin his ears and show his bum. I used to push him away and keep walking. I should have acted then but didn't. Finally it got to the point where Shakira didn't want to go into her field. She would have cuts all over her sides and quarters and she would spook at him when she saw him out riding. One day as I took her back into the pasture he stepped infront of the closes gate, trapping both me and my horse up againest the fence. He pivoted, before proceeding to double barrel kick us both. I was trapped in a corner and literally felt his hooves scrap past my shoulder, chin and cheek. My pony shot free and he turned his attentions to me, advancing with teeth bared.

I snapped.

Screaming obscenities I snatched up a lead and belted him hard. Raising welts across his shoulders and sides I shouted at him to get his CC rump away from me nd my baby. He bolted away and I stumbled after him. Maybe it was excessive, but he had almost killed me.

When I caught my pony to take her out of the pasture again a few moments later, he blocked our routes once more.leting go of Shakira I stepped forward, raising my arms and snarling. CC backed away and I lead Shakira of the pasture. We moved the next day.

Natural instincts are one thing, but make sure your pasture mates behaviours are confined to your horse. Sorry about the bad spelling and grammar im on the phone. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

No horse approaches me in pasture without my permission. Seriously. Taught the new boys this today when they were standing in front of the gate when I went up to it to get my "lower third in the rankings" gelding from his turnout today. I expect ALL horses to respect my bubble and get out of the way, no matter where I am, and the fact that I have nothing to do with the other horses actually makes it easier. They get told off (by the point of a whip if my body language and a rope aren't enough) once, again, and as many times as it takes until it sinks in. I don't settle for a begruding back-up, either. I expect them to MOVE OUT OF MY WAY, NOW. After a few times of that, and never giving them treats or attention, most of them just take a look at me and wander off.

Part of the reason is my own safety, but a large part of it is my horse's safety. He's not a dominant horse, so if other, more dominant horses are loitering near me or the gate, that can be a dangerous or anxious situation for both of us. The routine is now: I clear the gate area of the other horses, then once they've given me my space, he happily walks up and I let him through the gate or halter him and we're on our way. Took a little while, but as soon as he realized I was never chasing him off, only the others, he got smart and realized that as soon as he got behind me, he was 'protected.' If another horse comes up to mine to move him off while I am interacting with him, they get their little rear ends chased off post-haste. Ever watch one horse protect another from the herd in pasture? Same thing. They get it, and now I only have to repeat that message when there are newbies in the herd that don't know better yet.


----------

